# Not long now..........



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

4 weeks on Saturday!             [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What is?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

'THE' event of the year! ..........after months of careful planning, it is just round the corner   ........nervous? nope!!!

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How nervous is he though!?!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> 'THE' event of the year! ..........after months of careful planning, it is just round the corner   ........nervous? phope!!!
> 
> Hev x


was that nope or phope on the end? :-*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

My invitation appears to have got lost in the post.... :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phodge said:


> My invitation appears to have got lost in the post.... :wink:


    - you can't trust Snail Mail these days!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought putting an R8 on the wedding list was a bit cheeky though.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I thought putting an R8 on the wedding list was a bit cheeky though.


Was worth a go................thought RK might come up with the goods on that one.........hey ho, still 4 weeks buying time left :wink:

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Show us a piccy of your dress then....it's OK, we won't tell phope!!

:wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phodge said:


> Show us a piccy of your dress then....it's OK, we won't tell phope!!
> 
> :wink:


Well........since you asked nicely.................










hehehe

Go for my fitting on Saturday - only problem is, I've lost nearly 3 stone in weight since I last tried it on!  

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Probably enough left to make the bridesmaids dresses then...? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Don't tell phope that...he'll insist on it (would save us cash on bridesmaid dresses then!) :lol:

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So now you've lost all that weight, will you be going for something a little more daring...??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> So now you've lost all that weight, will you be going for something a little more daring...??


   I think I've just found an important event in my diary whichever weeekend the wedding is 
:wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

No R8 here sadly.... :roll:

I wasn't nervous at all about getting married, until ten minutes before and then lost the plot completely. Starting shaking, sweating and even cried at one point. I can see why now :lol:

Only kidding, would recommend it to anyone


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This time in four weeks it'll all be over ......wel no but you know what I mean :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This time in 4 weeks you will be married  ... this time next year might we be hearing about pattering feet?  :wink: . Can't wait to see the wedding piccies


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> This time in four weeks it'll all be over ......wel no but you know what I mean :roll: :lol: :lol:












Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
You should see the nick of phope just now..........'stag day' yesterday......say no more! 









Hev x :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dotti said:


> This time in 4 weeks you will be married  ... this time next year might we be hearing about pattering feet?  :wink: . Can't wait to see the wedding piccies


3 weeks, 6 days 

I promise I'll post up the pics when the photographer gives his permission :roll: (aka John C!) :lol:

Down at the venue last week to sort out the important details....food and booze! In case anybody is interested: http://www.glenskirliehouse.com/AttheCastle.aspx

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phodge said:


> Looks very nice!


 :wink: thank you - the only castle built this century! 
Although, I am convinced I am in the wrong job............they do 6 weddings every weekend (split between 2 venues - the house and the castle!)

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So are you having the house or the castle?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The castle...it is absolutely beautiful inside 


































Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Wow! Looks stunning...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How very romantic! Looks wonderful. 

Are we allowed to ask where your having your honeymoon?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Are we allowed to ask where your having your honeymoon?


Phope won't say....it is a surprise :roll: .....although I do know it is the Caribbean someplace 8) .in fact, he is running a competition at the reception with a yummy prize for whoever guesses it right!

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Do you need a submarine to get there ?? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Or does it involve Bobby Ewing ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Never realised you were having reception etc there! Been to a few "waddins'" at the Glen.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Never realised you were having reception etc there! Been to a few "waddins'" at the Glen.


I was at one there years ago and it was brill then........apparently getting better too 

BTW: I'm nae happy with you!!!!........................how dare you not make a wee space in the outside lane for me on the Kingston Bridge on Saturday...............and then not even wave when you pull off at Hillington :evil: :roll: ........ok, I was in Keith but even so....

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

can't wait myself 

in just over two weeks, this will be the sort of view we'll be having...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Never realised you were having reception etc there! Been to a few "waddins'" at the Glen.
> ...


    Gawd - I must have been away in a dream world....   or you've become more reserved in your old age as am sure in the past you would have tried a bit better to get my attention.

Lovely day it was too!

The Glen is getting better too!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> can't wait myself
> 
> in just over two weeks, this will be the sort of view we'll be having...


What part of Glasgow is that ????? :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It's amazing what Photoshop can do for Morecambe Bay


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> It's amazing what Photoshop can do for Morecambe Bay


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's sunny Go'van!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

See if either of you had said Plockton I would have believed it :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nah - the beaches up there are nicer.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Last chance to run quickly in the opposite direction folks :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Last chance to run quickly in the opposite direction folks :wink:


Hi Peter

Just to let you know that 48 hour test drive for next weekend is booked. As requested I removed the passenger seat from the R8 so its the ultimate get away vehicle :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just kidding Hev, its a TT Roadster - oh the irony :wink: :lol:

Just think, this time next week there will be a Mr and Mrs Hope and a whole lot of sore heeds!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just to remind you I need seven days notice for the cheap single tickets :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hmmph!
<arms crossed>

Guess what.....?

*6 sleeps to go!* 

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Good luck Hev and phope!

Hope all goes to plan at the weekend, and looking forward to seeing the pics...

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

2 more sleeps!!!! 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ah but sleeps away from home don't count :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Only a couple of hours now and there is a nice selection of TTs in the car park.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Some pics ..................

The happy couple









A stolen kiss









Bob after he has been poofed up - no, the piper is not called 'Bob'









Chief photographer/fairy and esteemed forum member :lol: 









A bridesmaid doing some funky moves!









JC said 'get on the bed'!!









A big hug [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 









I'll post up some more once I get them (if you wish)

Hev x


----------

